# Blue Bird in Wisconsin



## Neanderthal77 (Dec 4, 2016)

Thought this might peak someone's interest.

https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bik/5905734572.html


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 5, 2016)

Nahhh its a '38!


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 5, 2016)

Has already been posted here on CABE, as its on on CL in MN and WI too, and some FB sites. Bike has made the rounds with multiple owners, and current owner is under some serious misconceptions about it for sure. 
Darcie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spoker (Dec 5, 2016)

i like the cup holder on the tank,is that a 1 year only deal? take off the fenders and use it for fenderless fri!!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Dec 6, 2016)

How much he was asking for it?


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Dec 6, 2016)

I think it was around $3250 or so.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Dec 6, 2016)

Hawthornecrazy said:


> I think it was around $3250 or so.




Not that bad.


----------



## higgens (Dec 7, 2016)

He told me 4000


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 7, 2016)

higgens said:


> He told me 4000



Dats cwazy!


----------



## higgens (Dec 7, 2016)

Ya the tank is rusty in a bad spot


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 7, 2016)

$4000 would be good if that tank wasn't so torn up


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 7, 2016)

Meh


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Dec 7, 2016)

I saw the post on the Chicago cl and I'm pretty sure it was posted there at $3250. It wasn't there very long so maybe he dropped the price from $4000. I never saw another price on it just trades.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Dec 7, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> $4000 would be good if that tank wasn't so torn up




Steve can fix that tank, I've seen his work and he does miracles with metal.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 7, 2016)

I see about $2500 tops on that one. At least you can remove the tank on those to fix it. V/r Shawn


----------

